# Trio Town



## MyBabyBunnies (Jul 6, 2006)

Seeing as how my other post is filling up with pictures really fast because I'm a photo-aholic, I'm making a new thread because my computer is taking forever to load my other one. :disgust:

I swear, these will be the only ones for a few weeks! LOL.

*Spice:*

_"I'm going to get you!" (_Isn't he just so adorable?!:hearts)






_"I'm mom's lap bunny."



_

Isn't that nose just so kissable?













































_"Run!"



_

_"And run some more!"



_

_"I decree that all bunnies by the name of Spice should be spoiled rotten and treated as a superior to the rabbits of different names..."
_





_"Hey, what's that thing mom?"



_

_"Gotta make myself clean for my photo shoot..."



_

_"Hey, that's not my good side!"



_

_"Hey! Mom, it's a litte person!" _(Spice and my nephew, Cole.)


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Jul 6, 2006)

*Mocha and Zoey:*

Zoey: _"Would you just groom me already?!"
_*



*











The happily bonded pair. 





Zoey still thinks she can fly...










_"See mom, no one's going to believe that I'm trouble!"_





Anyone know what this is? Nope it's not an explosion, it's Zoey up close and personal. 















She was being a huge suck tonight!





_"Leave me alone.. I'm planning my jail break..."



_

Mocha's oh so kissable nose.










And Mocha's huge color change. The right (darker) colour is his actual colour and the left if his sunbleached, faded out colour.


----------



## naturestee (Jul 6, 2006)

I hope that's not the last for weeks!:shock: I like seeing these guys too much!


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Jul 6, 2006)

LOL, we'll see. 

Notice Spice has little patches of short hair that you can clearly see between the long hair, he is shedding so bad :?but mainly just in certain areas. And his hair is very fine and soft and I've yet to find a brush that thoroughly removes his hair. Sorry they all look scruffy, I swear I do brush them!


----------



## jordiwes (Jul 6, 2006)

Spice looks like a model who's trying to strike the right pose, I love it!!

I may have to come for a visit and cuddle that Spice myself!


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Jul 6, 2006)

You'd love him, he is so soft and lovable. Everyday he reminds me why I love him so much, he runs up to greet me all the time. I hope he's around for a long, long time because I'll never find another rabbit quite like him.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Jul 6, 2006)

Well seeing as how I'ma photo-aholic and my camera still had battery power today, I might as well post the ones I got. They're all of Spice since I've been giving him a lot of extra attention lately and my threads seem to be dominated by Mocha and Zoey.

When I said he's shedding, this is what I meant. That's just from running my hand over him, not even using a brush! But I swear I do try to brush him daily. :?





I had some fake flowers so I had hoped he'd pick it up in his mouth, LOL. Instead, he just tried to eat them.:disgust:





_"Hey... these don't taste right!"



_






_"Can't a boy get some rest these days?"_





I rubbed some water on him to help get some hair out... he didn't approve so much!










For a white outside rabbit, he sure has clean feet!


----------



## maherwoman (Jul 6, 2006)

cute cute cute cute cute!!!! I love your babies...they're so adorable!!


----------



## Pipp (Jul 6, 2006)

:shock: How does he do that? Darry's a white house rabbit, no where near that clean! 

sas and the bunny slobs :bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## Haley (Jul 6, 2006)

aww. your bunnies look so happy! and soo cute 

-Haley


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Jul 6, 2006)

Spice is the neatest/cleanest rabbit I have ever met, but Zoey and Mocha are both messy.

This is from the winter... one hour after cleaning it out and putting her back in it.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 6, 2006)

*MyBabyBunnies wrote: *


> Zoey and Mocha are both messy.


 That's why theywere made for each other. :love:




MyBabyBunnies* wrote: *


> Spice is the neatest/cleanest rabbit I have ever met


 That's why Spice should be with Pebbles. :whistling

Rainbows!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jul 6, 2006)

*MyBabyBunnies wrote: *


> *Spice:*
> 
> _"I decree that all bunnies by the name of Spice should be spoiled rotten and treated as a superior to the rabbits of different names..."
> _


 

ElfMommy immediately runs out and buys a rabbit and names him SPICE!!!!


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Jul 7, 2006)

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> MyBabyBunnies* wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Spice is the neatest/cleanest rabbit I have ever met
> ...


 Ok, if you can get him to get along with Pebbles, you can have him. I know it wont happen, he's a momma's boy who will not share with another rabbit.

As for Mocha and Zoey, they were made for eachother because there bonding was so easy! Well, except for the fact that their colours clash.:disgust:


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 7, 2006)

What an Absolutely PRECIOUS picture! 

This one should wina prize!

It's lovely to see your babies again. They look so happy. Can't believe how Zoey has grown. She's lost her "baby face". Now she's a Beautiful Princess. Seems that she knows it too, ey?


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Jul 7, 2006)

She still has her baby looks, but more of an older one than she used to have. I love my baby girl.:inlove:And the boys too!


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Jul 7, 2006)

Ok this time I swear these are the last for a few weeks! LOL. Excuse the minor mess, normally I clean up the toys before taking picture but I didn't today.











_"I'm ready for my close up!"
_

























_"Oh Canada...."_













































This is how Zoey gets Mocha's attention -- sticking her head rught under his.





And just like Spice, Mocha was more interested in eating the fake flowers, LOL.


----------



## bbgrl20 (Jul 11, 2006)

Zoe would be a perfect match for my Goku!!! Let see.... do I have time to make a trip to Canada??


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Jul 11, 2006)

Back off... she's taken.


----------



## bbgrl20 (Jul 12, 2006)

You win this time....but Goku was saying that him and zoe would be perfect together!


----------



## maherwoman (Jul 12, 2006)

What cuties!!!


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 8, 2006)

Now since Ive been swamping the board with the little guys pictures, I figure its my bunnies turns to shine once again, LOL.



_ This is what I think of that annoying flashy thing... _










See how calm and good my boy is?! I can touch him anywhere but his feet (ticklish) when hes like this.

























Mocha trying to look like a farmer?...

























_ ... and this piece of grass is mine as well... _









_ Im not listening... _

































Know what this is? Zoey jumping over Mocha...









... and Mocha jumping over Zoey...









I didnt realize I had caught this on camera. I burst out laughing when I opened it on my computer.









Arent they adorable together?!









































And now for my Spicers boy!











































_I smell... another... RABBIT! _









He was not happy that I had the little guys scent all over me.









_ Look, I can be a cute lop too! _









_ ... or I can be uppy eared, see?! _


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Aug 8, 2006)

*MyBabyBunnies wrote: *


>


Oh look at that little kissy mouth!:inlove:


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 9, 2006)

I love that picture too... I just love how calm he is and just lays there and hardly even bats and eye at me. :bunnyheartI have no idea what I'd do without my Mocha Man.


----------



## Pipp (Aug 9, 2006)

:inlove:

I started to comment on the pics but realized I'd be here for hours! All SORTS of conversation pieces in this one! (Will revisit when I have a day off!)

sas et al :hearts:


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 9, 2006)

*Pipp wrote: *


> :inlove:
> 
> I started to comment on the pics but realized I'd be here for hours! All SORTS of conversation pieces in this one! (Will revisit when I have a day off!)
> 
> sas et al :hearts:


 LOL! You can't have _that_ much to say... can you? onder:

And naturally I have a few more...


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 12, 2006)

Sick of pictures yet?! Anyone else notice that mine is just about the only post that no one ever has to bump up asking for more pictures? :faint:

My *Spicers* baby boy: _(He is finally starting to look not so scruffy although he still does have a butt ruffle...)_

Just basking in the sun...















Now my pair, *Mocha* &* Zoey*:











Zoey looking thoroughly squished... even though she was the one that squeezed between Mocha and the fence...










Adorable...:bunnyheart





_"Look at me!" _(Keep in mind I took this picture blindly over my shoulder so it isn't the best.)















Look! He _does_ move!





Matching grump faces...





Zoey squishing herface against Mocha...





Size comparison:















_"Bow to the King!"_ (Man does he have whiskers!)










_"Please don't let mom bring any more bunnies home and I swear I'll be good!"_


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 12, 2006)

MBB, that last picture is priceless. They are so cute.

Soooska:apollo:


----------



## aeposten (Aug 12, 2006)

I agree. And I love the caption! Very appropriate hehe

-Amy


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 13, 2006)

In that lost picture she looks very.. erm... odd, LOL. But she's still my precious little angel and because of how she acted today I'm on top of the world.

And because Mocha has both ears up in picture:






I simply love it because he rarely ever has both his ears up...


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Aug 13, 2006)

Sick of pictures? Never!

We want more!!


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 13, 2006)

*Bunnys_rule63 wrote: *


> Sick of pictures? Never!
> 
> We want more!!


 You may regret saying that!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Aug 13, 2006)

Mocha looks so dignified here- Very much like he's reminding everybun who is truly the king, lest somebunny might forget!


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 14, 2006)

No one can forget --Mocha is the King.

I picked up fresh hay today and normally I don't feed it to them the fresh stuff until the older stuff is gone but I decided to treat them today, well they went nuts for it! Mocha could not wolf it down fast enough. I can't blame him, this hay is probably the best I have ever gotten -- very sweet smelling and green.











And this is just to show you how big of hay eaters my bunnies are. They will eat this all by mid-afternoon tomorrow. Keep in mind that Mocha is a 7.5 lb rabbit.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Aug 14, 2006)

Oh my gosh, how sweet! They are adorable together! Great pics, MBB!


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 14, 2006)

SERIOUSLY, MBB, you should enter these photos in a contest. They're some of The Best rabbit pictures I've ever seen. I wish I could get you to come to the States just to photograph my babies. 

Bravo!

Hope you are well. The little ones look like they couldn't be happier or healthier. Keep up the excellent work!

:blueribbon:

-Carolyn


----------



## allison (Aug 14, 2006)

Omg they are all so cute. I have a thing for mini lops though so Zoey is the cutest. Dusty thinks so too. :colors:


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 14, 2006)

Zoey isn't a Mini Lop actually, she's a Holland Lop. I'm such a sucker for those grump faces!

But thanks everyone, I love my babies so much... even Princess there who thinks I'm nothing but her servant...


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 15, 2006)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> I wish I could get you to come to the States just to photograph my babies.


 Be careful what you wish for, I might just take you up on that! Unfortunately, I may not leave empty handed. I think Fauna would be a lovely addition and a good influence on Zoey...:wink:


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 15, 2006)

*MyBabyBunnies wrote: *


> Unfortunately, I may not leave empty handed. I think Fauna would be a lovely addition and a good influence on Zoey...:wink:








Is what I think of that comment!

* * * * * *

WAKE UP, MBB!! 

Surely you're dreaming about stealing my girl! The three of us wouldn't know what to do without her guiding us!

Of course, the other alternative would be to bring the babies with you. I think they'd like Tucker Town VERY MUCH! So much, that they'd want to take up residence.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 17, 2006)

Oh come on Carolyn... you know Fauna would love it... 

And no, my bunnies would not like Tucker Town! Mocha already attacked Zoey when I brought Romeo here for that week. And Spice, well, Spice is Spice. He hates other rabbits. To be honest, I think he'd be completely happy if I got rid of Mocha and Zoey and only kept him. Unfortunately for Spice, that isn't happening but Spice stays here.


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 17, 2006)

*MyBabyBunnies wrote: *


> And no, my bunnies would not like Tucker Town!


 

Let's try it and see!


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 22, 2006)

Ive been slacking in the Spice department so I thought Id post a few of my lovely angel boy.

_How do you like my new color mom? Its all natural!_[/i]




[/i]

_Ooh, that feels good..._[/i]



[/i]
[/i]
_Oh no! Run from the flashy thing! :bunnybutt:_[/i]



[/i]
[/i]
_Would you get that thing out of my face already?_[/i]



[/i]

Pouting, well he was actually grooming his chest but it looks like hes pouting! LOL.















_Even a boys gotta look good mom..._[/i]






























And just because no bunny lover can walk past this sight and ignore it...:bunnyheart





And of course I had to take a few more... LOL.

This is Mochs butt ruffle.





And look! She is laying down and let me touch her without getting up!





Isnt she pretty (despite the dirty look Im getting...)? :bunnyheart


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 22, 2006)

Beautiful pictures.

Soooska:apollo:


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 24, 2006)

Thanks SOOOSKA! I just love my babies, and showing then off... as you can tell.


----------



## Michaela (Aug 26, 2006)

Oh my gosh your rabbits are so beautiful especially Zoe! I just love her colour!


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 29, 2006)

Please God, Pleeaaasseeee send us all to Tucker Town for life.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi Carloyn,

OMG I laughed at your comment. Isn't she just the cutest. 

But she's really prayingray:to come tothe Greater Toronto Area (same country, doesn't have to cross theborder)to live with me and all my Babies. LOL

Soooska:apollo:


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 29, 2006)

Hands off my bunnies both of you! They are herefor life. They're way to happy about the move to want to be anywhereelse.:brat:See 'Riverside Riot Rabbits' for updated pictures.


----------



## Haley (Aug 29, 2006)

Aww cute new pics Laura!

I love this butt shot:






Looks like all your babies are going through some major molting right now! 

Very cute :wink:

Lots of love from my trio to yours:hug2 Haley


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 30, 2006)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Hi Carloyn,
> 
> OMG I laughed at your comment. Isn't she just the cutest.
> 
> ...






:nonono: She *needs* to be at Tucker Town.Anyone who truly loves her will grant her this wish she's had since shewas born. MBB knows it, she just tries to ignoreit. 



Hope your babiesare all well, Soooska! 

-Carolyn


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 30, 2006)

LOL! You guys are to much! Love the bunnies.


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Sep 1, 2006)

:shock:Mocha looks like he's losing half his caboose!!


----------

